# Some of my creations (glass, metal and gems)



## TheCasualties (Jul 4, 2020)

Some jellyfish, the tentacles are rather hard to get in place. Gotta work carefully to not melt the others.

Pendant, Gold & Silver fumes give it the inside color, opal in the bottom, copper on the outside.

 Some weird plant creatures. lol


  

I potentially just doxxed myself, but I want to share with my fellow Tempers!


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 4, 2020)

these are dope. are there special kits to buy for the smoke you were talking about? or do you just smoke a blunt dyed yellow or something lol. 

(i also really like the eggplant because it looks funny and i like funny)


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 4, 2020)

You mean the fumes? Literally 24k gold and .999 silver and stick it in the flame. The fumes that come off give it those colors.

Yea I love that eggplant, reminds me of that purple guy from Mc Donald's.

I may post some of my coolest *tobacco* smoking devices later this week.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 4, 2020)

hah! that's cool! dude i literally would have never guessed, i just assumed you used some sorta chemicals or somethin. 

lmfao yeah! i also thought of squidwards nose for some reason 

that would be sick, smoking *tobacco* is a good activity, especially when you have a glass pipe


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 4, 2020)

Lol Ive been told to make a smoke-able squidward head more that 3 times..

I also started doing that copper stuff on old electronics. First is 1gb stick of RAM (and a piranha plant you stick into a planter!) 2nd is a CD-Reader 'eye'. Zoom in on those pics for full detail! Also did a GFX card from early 90's. I'll get a pic later.

I'll also upload a few other pics I found on here. Illuminati Eye, Pendant w/ Amythest, lots of smokers, and a 'recycler'!     

I was finishing a recycler today, and as I was finishing the latst part (mouthpiece), I dropped it and it exploded! 2 days of work lost. :/

Not sure why one of the photos got added as an attachment and thumbnail..

PS: if anyone wants something similar to these pics, I can ship international


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 4, 2020)

holy hell! those are some funky ass pipes! that bubbler/recycler looks dope as hell, too(fragile aswell lol. wont be taking to rockers in that thing, couldn't put it down fast enough without breaking it!).

those lil electronics are cool too! i really like the cd reader. looks like some sorta pendant from borderlands!

fuck! dude i would like ccry myself to sleep if i dropped something like that!


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 4, 2020)

Yea gotta be careful with those more fancy pieces, just stays at home. I've broken enough pieces to only scream for _a few minutes_ when I lose 2 days of work. lol. I hope my neighbors didn't hear all of it.

I'll just play some Mario Sunshine VR to keep me from crying. (I was pissed for ~an hour right after I broke it, but now It's ok).


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 4, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> Yea gotta be careful with those more fancy pieces, just stays at home. I've broken enough pieces to only scream for _a few minutes_ when I lose 2 days of work. lol. I hope my neighbors didn't hear all of it.
> 
> I'll just play some Mario Sunshine VR to keep me from crying. (I was pissed for ~an hour right after I broke it, but now It's ok).


no doubt. definetely not something to bring to a party lol. i'm sure your neighbors are already deaf from screams no need to worry! i can imagine, me saying something like "awwhhhh fuckkkkkk nooo-aaaaaaa fuckkkkk...." over and over again while i rub my temples aggressively. 

good game, never knew it had vr though i need to look into that. seems fun.


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 4, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> ... i can imagine, me saying something like "awwhhhh fuckkkkkk nooo-aaaaaaa fuckkkkk...." over and over again while i rub my temples aggressively.
> 
> good game, never knew it had vr though i need to look into that. seems fun.


That's incredibly close to what happened actually. Maybe a few more F#%@'s . Quit for the night and made dinner and  Vodka.

Dolphin VR is amazing. I'll Pm you, there are some awesome hidden VR games.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2020)

Ohmy those are swanky.


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 5, 2020)

As promised earlier, (what I'm 90% sure is) a 90's graphics card. Salvaged it while cleaning out some of my dad's old computer junk. Maybe someone on this forum can tell what it actually is. 



I get lots of comments while wearing this as a pendant. Ranging from "What the hell?" to "Holy shit that's awesome!"

Notice the little motorcycle on the bottom left! 

I also have a trashed MoBo, not sure what to do with it yet. I thought about making a breastplate. If I can pull it off, it would be cool to make a suit of 'armor' out of old PC parts.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 5, 2020)

"what the hell!? holy shit that's awesome!" see i just combined them both.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 5, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> As promised earlier, (what I'm 90% sure is) a 90's graphics card. Salvaged it while cleaning out some of my dad's old computer junk. Maybe someone on this forum can tell what it actually is.



Was it made by Compaq? , as I remember Compaq had some graphics on their PCBs, such as a Car, Crab etc


----------



## shulkmad (Jul 5, 2020)

These look really nice. Keep it up!


----------



## Chains (Aug 3, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> Some jellyfish, the tentacles are rather hard to get in place. Gotta work carefully to not melt the others.
> 
> Pendant, Gold & Silver fumes give it the inside color, opal in the bottom, copper on the outside.
> 
> ...


I like how detailed everything is. Its evident that you've spent a long time, perfecting your craft.
Your stuff is beautiful, I especially like the vegetables & how expressive you made them.


----------



## TheCasualties (Aug 15, 2020)

Meant to post this a while ago, it's a pain getting photos off my phone nowadays.

Piranha Plant pipes! Also some tiny octopuses, a hair tie thing, and a moss planter!


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 17, 2021)

Its been a while but here is some new stuff! Mostly metal works. These are all real plants inside the metal. 

https://imgur.com/gallery/6iae8Hm

Also included a pic of my neighbors dogs. They are great.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 17, 2021)

TheCasualties said:


> Meant to post this a while ago, it's a pain getting photos off my phone nowadays.
> 
> Piranha Plant pipes! Also some tiny octopuses, a hair tie thing, and a moss planter!
> 
> View attachment 221523 View attachment 221524 View attachment 221525 View attachment 221526 View attachment 221513 View attachment 221518 View attachment 221522




LoL, I thought those were potters pipes. Would have been interesting to have smoked Cannibus Sativa with it.


----------

